# Dredging advice on Lake Livingston



## gemba

Have any of you ever had a problem with TRA and wanting to dredge? The one time I was in the office it seemed like they don't mind as long as you remove the dirt and you give them an idea how many cubic yards you plan to take. Is there a limit?


----------



## Danny O

It's more strict than that. You have to get a permit from the Army Corps of Engineers, then TRA will rubber stamp it with their own permit. It took me a year to get my dredging permit from ACE. Sometimes the bulkhead guys will scoop out dirt and backfill, but if you are going to dredge a channel/creek/canal, then you have to go through ACE.


----------



## Sunbeam

You are about to see some red tape.


----------



## SetDaHook

I just finished navigating through a four month process with the Corp. and I officially have my permit in hand and consider myself lucky. TRA requires the Corp. approval if more than 25 cubic yards is to be removed. That's when the fun begins!! My guys are supposed to start excavating on Friday. I just lucked out with the low water conditions now. I didn't plan it that way because I started the process back in April.
PM me if you want more detailed info and I'll be glad to help.


----------



## gemba

Well it sounds like I might miss out on the low water opportunity and this will be harder than it sounds and more expensive.


----------



## McGuyver

Give the TRA a call, I believe for 25 cu yards (about two dump truck loads) and less they will send you a permit. But like the guys said - if over 25 cu yards ACE and a little red tape.


----------



## Danny O

Pics of a current dredge project.


----------



## gemba

Wow, what a project! Did they restrict how deep you could go?


----------



## Danny O

As far as I know, depth is only an issue for those that have to pay for it. A cross-section is submitted in the original plans/permit that shows the contemplated depth. You also estimate the total cubic yards of material that will be removed. This project is probably 1500 cu yds.


----------



## SetDaHook

Danny O is right. I don't think there is a limitation (within reason) as to the depth, but that also brings other factors into play such as the placement or removal of the dredged material, and the cost. I applied for about 700 cubic yards of removal (might as well aim high). When I submitted my drawings, they didn't balk at the depth. I was worried about their restrictions on placement or haul off. Luckily, they agreed to my proposal and they are starting excavation tomorrow. I'll post some pics of the progress maybe this weekend.


----------



## kgobble

DannyO can you send me the contact info for the excavater? We have permit submitted and would like to plan ahead. Thanks.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

SetDaHook, I know you weren't able to come up this weekend so I took some pictures of your project for ya. I'm guessing your property is across from where I took the pictures


----------



## SetDaHook

Thanks Duke. Yep, that's my project. My property is where the dozer is sitting and extends behind the excavator. When the water comes back, it should be a nice, wide, and clean cove. If the water doesn't come back up, it'll be a nice field of cinna bean weeds!!


----------



## tphoward

*Where to dump?*

Nice progress on the dredging. I'm looking at renting a bobcat and doing some myself. Probably could get away with 25 cuft or less. We're up in Onalaska. Any suggestions on where I can dump the dredged materials?


----------



## gemba

Don't do it without a permit, they will put you in jail if you get caught. They are saying two weeks to two months on our permit.


----------



## SetDaHook

tphoward said:


> Nice progress on the dredging. I'm looking at renting a bobcat and doing some myself. Probably could get away with 25 cuft or less. We're up in Onalaska. Any suggestions on where I can dump the dredged materials?


I wouldn't do anything without a permit. The TRA requires a permit even for 25 cubic yards. It's when you exceed that, you have to go through the Corp of Engineers. 
And believe me, they have their "eyes" out. Even though I had a legitimate permit, my phone was ringing off the hook for a week from some of the folks around there (Onalaska) wondering what I was doing. Somebody even reported me to the TRA insisting that I did not have a permit. That was pretty comical but was irritating at first and slowed my crew down. Good luck.


----------



## tphoward

SetDaHook said:


> I wouldn't do anything without a permit. The TRA requires a permit even for 25 cubic yards. It's when you exceed that, you have to go through the Corp of Engineers.
> And believe me, they have their "eyes" out. Even though I had a legitimate permit, my phone was ringing off the hook for a week from some of the folks around there (Onalaska) wondering what I was doing. Somebody even reported me to the TRA insisting that I did not have a permit. That was pretty comical but was irritating at first and slowed my crew down. Good luck.


Oh yes, it will be permitted, in fact, working on the app now. I just meant I could keep it under 25 cuft of removed soil so I didn't have to go to the COE. I just don't need the soil and don't know what to do with it upon removal. Any suggestions on a disposal site?


----------



## gemba

We are looking at doing something like Danny Os pictures. We will see how long it takes! Luckily we have 90+ acres on the water to distribute it on. Oh, many of these acres will be/are for sale.


----------

